# max stem torque on hsc5 fork?



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

according to the owners manual i am supposed to torque my stem on the hsc5 fork according "to manufacturers recommendation". my deda zero100 stem has a max torque of 8nm - but i usually apply a bit less. does look have a max torque recommendation? the reason for my question is that i had the stem removed the other day and could clearly see "compression" marks from the stem where it had been attached to the fork.

cheers
ezzy:thumbsup:


----------



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

I am building out a look with hsc5 fork and need this info as well.

I searched and found 5-6Nm as a safe and sufficient torque, this is somewhat lower than the 8-10Nm that i see normally.

Can anyone confirm...Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*torque..*

The appropriate torque depends on the stem, not the steering tube. Carbon is carbon and all steering tubes should be properly supported with an expanding plug in the stem clamp area.

Most stems that use two M5 bolts specify 5Nm as adequate. All you need is enough to keep the headset in adjustment and the stem aligned with the wheel.

Personally, I've never used a torque wrench on an M5 bolt in my life. A moderate twist on a short handled hex wrench, or a 4-5-6 Y-style wrench has always proven adequate for me.

It's wise to inspect the clamping areas for the steering tube and bars for burrs or roughness that may leave marks on CF parts. Filing a small chamfer along all the parting edges of new stems isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

c40!
thanx for the informative answer! so you say you apply some grease where stem and fork meets? I have som special grease for CF parts which i apply to my seatpost to increase friction with the frame thereby decreasing the torque i need to apply.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*grease?*

I didn't mention grease. Greasing or oiling the bolt threads is a good idea. You can get a special carbon assembly paste that's supposed to fill gaps and create a better fit between stem, steering tubes and seat posts.

I have occasionaly used a very small amount of grease on a steering tube, when I suspected the area was the source of a creaking noise.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...PRODUCT.ID=3321&CATEGORY.ID=52&MODE=&TFC=TRUE


----------

